# Michael Jackson is Dead.



## J.T. (Jun 25, 2009)

According to TVNZ, Michael Jackson has died. The article was posted under half an hour ago, so it couldn't have been that long ago; a news headline just flashed across the bottom of my TV like three minutes ago, too, so.

Anyway, he was rushed to the hospital after paramedics found him in his house in a coma. All resuscitation efforts failed.

We probably all know who he is, although most people ignore the fact that his album Thriller was the best selling album of all time in favor of other things about him. So, thoughts? Favorite MJ songs? Jokes, if you really feel like being an asshole?


----------



## Tailsy (Jun 25, 2009)

A) not Entertainment
B) Duplicate thread


----------

